# Bear better than Mathews?



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, so I used the title more as an attention getter than anything. I really don't question the overall quality of the Mathews. I know it is the better of the two bows. Here is my actual question. I found a Mathews Outback at my local pawnshop. It appears to be in great shape and I'm interested so I took a couple arrows with me and shot it. It is sooo much smoother than my current bow (Bear Buckmaster BTR) and feels and fits me much better. The only issue that I have is that of energy. I am kind of a high performance freak and am very torn over the fact that it appears that the Mathews would be a downgrade in the energy department. The Mathews is rated at 308 IBO and I'm seeing numbers on the web for the Bear is 328fps. I don't believe that a Wal-Mart kit bow can do that but when I shoot the same arrows from each bow, the Bear has the field points poking 2 inches through the back of the block target while the Mathews does not. Is it possible that a 70 pound Bear Buckmaster BTR really has more power than the 70 pound Mathews Outback? What am I missing here?


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

That BTR's ibo is 305. I use to have one. Sweet bow. Actually won my very first tournament with it. The penetration factor on the target isn't really a good indicator of "energy". Honestly they should be about the same. Just get it if u feel like you will shoot it better and if it "fits" you better.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

If your shooting 30" and 70# I wouldnt worry about speed much just find the right bow. If your shooting 27" 60# like me then Id worry alittle. I still just shoot a bow with a 318 ibo but all things (like arrows) the same you already have 50 fps on me with the first specs.


----------

